# R32 GTR Drivers door speaker cover



## StuartJMcC (May 25, 2020)

I've put the original "somewhere safe" 🙄


----------



## StuartJMcC (May 25, 2020)

Can anyone else help? preferably people who aren't scammers this time please!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Let me check our stock for you, I'll let you know ASAP


----------



## StuartJMcC (May 25, 2020)

I'd appreciate it, Thanks.


----------

